# Water pallets



## vendordontmesswithme

Since last week the stability of these pallets have been a joke.  I feel for all the ya'll.  We're only dealing with a couple of pallets a truck.  You guys have to manage full trailers of these leaning Towers of Pieces of Crap.  I wonder if the plastic  of bottles getting thinner or the plastic of the actual case wrap the problem?


----------



## Dcnewb4now

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Since last week the stability of these pallets have been a joke.  I feel for all the ya'll.  We're only dealing with a couple of pallets a truck.  You guys have to manage full trailers of these leaning Towers of Pieces of Crap.  I wonder if the plastic  of bottles getting thinner or the plastic of the actual case wrap the problem?


It is a long trip from vender to store. Off trailer, put in location, picked from location, gpm’ed to the trailer, shipped to store.


----------



## InboundDCguy

I think freezing/thawing makes them worse also.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme

InboundDCguy said:


> I think freezing/thawing makes them worse also.


Yeah I could see that being an issue.


----------



## BoxCutter

When I first started on O/N Flow, trucks would come in with water pallets sitting on top of pallets of paper towels. Good times. 🤪


----------



## GlobalTL123

Any DC folks that can answer a compelling question. How do boxes get loaded in the trailers? Every trailer I got recently had upside down boxes of detergent, bleach, etc. It's a pain to clean up


----------



## ShortTM

GlobalTL123 said:


> Any DC folks that can answer a compelling question. How do boxes get loaded in the trailers? Every trailer I got recently had upside down boxes of detergent, bleach, etc. It's a pain to clean up


I've been wondering the same thing. Recently when I opened the truck a soft lines box fell and all the clothes fell onto the pavement below the truck. But, the last truck i unloaded was actually packed really well! I can only imagine the expectations the DCs have considering what they're like at the stores


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

@dabeastfromtheeast, we need some info, please.


----------



## PyramidBoss

Last year we started double stacking water in locations because of capacity issues. That water can sit in location for a year or more before labels drop for it. I'm sure the integrity of the bottles and the shrinkwrap is being compromised. We have a location a week where pallets have collapsed and we are rebuilding or donating/destroying water


----------



## PyramidBoss

I was in outbound for my first 6 years and the quality of employee has dropped dramatically. The stuff those kids do and get away with would never have happened then. People got fired based on feedback from the stores unloading their trailers. Its really a lack of experience, half the departments are made up of new hires that dont last more than a few weeks.
Its not much better in warehouse, they label those same detergents and bleaches upside down and if they dont leak in the cage cart, they bust on the mezz.....


----------



## dabeastfromtheeast

Ideally, boxes would be labelled in a manner that would makes leaks a non-issue, fragile boxes would be on top of heavy product, and trailers would be packed tight, with load bars, to prevent freight from shifting. However, it seems in my building (and judging by this thread, perhaps even pyramid-wide) there's been a neglect in both the quality of our OB TM's, and the general standards that they are held to.


----------



## ShortTM

Not trying to compare, but does anyone know if Walmart has horribly packed trucks too?


----------



## InboundDCguy

Quality of TM, accountability and training have all gone downhill in the last 5 years or so. Seems as though they don’t care how horrible you are at your job as long as you don’t get hurt doing it. Safety is #1, there is no #2.


----------



## fun at target

ShortTM said:


> Not trying to compare, but does anyone know if Walmart has horribly packed trucks too?



Yes Walmart trucks might be even worse
And they use air pillows in there trucks that do absolutely nothing to help


----------



## ItChecksOut

Not sure how it is at other DC's but to hit your numbers in lanes you should see around 400-450 cph. We have been regularly seeing spikes of around 600 - 700 cph for 2 to 3 hours ever since mandatory ot stopped. At that rate all someone can really focus on is not running lights. Box orientation and wall quality really aren't a major focus when you're run anything north of 120%.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

ItChecksOut said:


> Not sure how it is at other DC's but to hit your numbers in lanes you should see around 400-450 cph. We have been regularly seeing spikes of around 600 - 700 cph for 2 to 3 hours ever since mandatory ot stopped. At that rate all someone can really focus on is not running lights. Box orientation and wall quality really aren't a major focus when you're run anything north of 120%.


We’ve done safety walks in the wing and it’s crazy in our dc. They are supposed to have a max of 2 non-con pallets. Some lanes had 4-5 making in nearly impossible to drive equipment past. Needless to say those tm’s were “coached”. With all the focus on “ci” and safety they sure don’t change prod expectations.


----------



## smashandthrash

Gotta get those numbers. Load it up and send it out.


----------



## smashandthrash

fun at target said:


> Yes Walmart trucks might be even worse
> And they use air pillows in there trucks that do absolutely nothing to help



I loved slashing those open with a blade. What a waste.


----------



## Luck

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Since last week the stability of these pallets have been a joke.  I feel for all the ya'll.  We're only dealing with a couple of pallets a truck.  You guys have to manage full trailers of these leaning Towers of Pieces of Crap.  I wonder if the plastic  of bottles getting thinner or the plastic of the actual case wrap the problem?


When your QC Cls are as skilled as me the SCTM I can outstack anybody in OB im the best OB B1 TM in tha pyramid my OMs all know it. 
By the way what is a date?


----------



## WHS

Luck said:


> When your QC Cls are as skilled as me the SCTM I can outstack anybody in OB im the best OB B1 TM in tha pyramid my OMs all know it.
> By the way what is a date?



TM


----------



## Gabrigawr

ItChecksOut said:


> Not sure how it is at other DC's but to hit your numbers in lanes you should see around 400-450 cph. We have been regularly seeing spikes of around 600 - 700 cph for 2 to 3 hours ever since mandatory ot stopped. At that rate all someone can really focus on is not running lights. Box orientation and wall quality really aren't a major focus when you're run anything north of 120%.


Sounds like someone isn't making plans correctly


----------



## RWTM

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Since last week the stability of these pallets have been a joke.


.


----------



## RWTM

🎯


----------



## RWTM

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @dabeastfromtheeast, we need some info, please.


*Major league status’s in this thread. *


----------



## RWTM

GlobalTL123 said:


> Any DC folks that can answer a compelling question. How do boxes get loaded in the trailers? Every trailer I got recently had upside down boxes of detergent, bleach, etc. It's a pain to clean up





ShortTM said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. Recently when I opened the truck a soft lines box fell and all the clothes fell onto the pavement below the truck. But, the last truck i unloaded was actually packed really well! I can only imagine the expectations the DCs have considering what they're like at the stores


I wanted to use the stop work authority tonight but I didn’t know how to do it.​


----------



## RWTM

🎯


----------



## RWTM

@Luck SC guess what.


----------



## RWTM

.


----------



## Luck

RWTM said:


> Why are water pallets being built on blue wood? Asking for a store.


First off, we dont build em. Thats how they come. 
Second, the "blue pallets" (they are called "CHEP" pallets) are often used for things like water because they are stronger and easier to load/unload on a trailer (palletized trailers have the pallets loaded sideways for maximum cube).


----------



## Dream Baby

Luck said:


> First off, we dont build em. Thats how they come.
> Second, the "blue pallets" (they are called "CHEP" pallets) are often used for things like water because they are stronger and easier to load/unload on a trailer (palletized trailers have the pallets loaded sideways for maximum cube).


So are the red pallets less strong?

We use the blue ones for cardboard bales.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

Dream Baby said:


> So are the red pallets less strong?
> 
> We use the blue ones for cardboard bales.


Red ones are also considered chep. The poster was probably referring to regular pallets.


----------



## MrT

Red pallets arent chep there something else.  There used for international shipping and are made of different wood i believe.  They are just as strong.  Think they are treated for salt water or something.  Its been a few years since my supply chain class that i learned about them.


----------



## aifbeewert

RWTM said:


> Why are water pallets being built on blue wood? Asking for a store.



They're not. We have to double pallet them with normal wood if they don't come on chep or have to be rebuilt for some reason.


----------



## RWTM

Dream Baby said:


> So are the red pallets less strong?
> 
> We use the blue ones for cardboard bales.


👌🏻


----------



## InboundDCguy

Dream Baby said:


> So are the red pallets less strong?
> 
> We use the blue ones for cardboard bales.


Blue = CHEP
Red = PECO
Black plastic = iGPS
They’re just “higher end” pallet companies. Different producers have contracts with 1 of the 3 (ie. P&G = CHEP, Kraft = PECO) and every time the pallet goes through it’s cycle it gets returned to the pallet company. They then inspect the pallets and make any repairs before it gets used again.


----------



## Oops

It's baffling to me why inbound will build a giant plain wood pallet (not doubled) of peanut butter that weighs over 2000 pounds whereas other things are put on blue pallets that weigh far less, such as vacuum cleaners or diapers.


----------



## InboundDCguy

Oops said:


> It's baffling to me why inbound will build a giant plain wood pallet (not doubled) of peanut butter that weighs over 2000 pounds whereas other things are put on blue pallets that weigh far less, such as vacuum cleaners or diapers.


That’s how those things are built from the vendor. IB doesn’t build on anything other than regular pallets (or at least very rarely). Name brand PB comes on chep/peco pallets, but anything Target brand comes in on regular brown pallets.


----------



## RWTM

MrT said:


> Red pallets arent chep there something else.  There used for international shipping and are made of different wood i believe.  They are just as strong.  Think they are treated for salt water or something.  Its been a few years since my supply chain class that i learned about them.


My favorite ranked. 1) Black 2) Red 3) Thick heavy regular (Makes a loud thud when smacks the ground because it’s real wood or something idk.) Before Covid we got a lot of good thick regular pallets. Now we have a bunch of cheap pallets. I have been saying something about pallets for the last year.  Since summer is almost here the lawn chairs that stack up 20 high and are heavy plus tall are coming out. They are so heavy it will break the little rollers they come on. Trick? Take one pallet put it down and then take another and flip up upside down and place it on top of the other pallet and put the chairs on the upside down one. It supports the chair better and you are able to move it around without it collapsing over. You could get seriously injured because those are very awkward to handle. Just a heads up idk take it or leave it. I’m done with this site


----------



## Ringwraith917

Dream Baby said:


> So are the red pallets less strong?
> 
> We use the blue ones for cardboard bales.


My store has been instructed NOT to use blue pallets for bales. Only "strong" brown pallets. Idk why. Also there was a store wide inventory of CHEP pallets required a week or two ago. Something is going on I assume it's to cut waste of wood since it has become more expensive


----------



## Luck

Ringwraith917 said:


> My store has been instructed NOT to use blue pallets for bales. Only "strong" brown pallets. Idk why. Also there was a store wide inventory of CHEP pallets required a week or two ago. Something is going on I assume it's to cut waste of wood since it has become more expensive


That is sort of odd to me. Since you would need to be sending back CHEP on sweeps anyway it should all be making its way back to the DC regardless. So I dont see why it couldnt be used for bales. 

We take the bales off the pallet and load them in the trailers naked anyway so thats not really the issue. 

Is it harder for guys on the sweeps docks to slip their forks under the bales on a CHEP pallet maybe?


----------



## MrT

Luck said:


> That is sort of odd to me. Since you would need to be sending back CHEP on sweeps anyway it should all be making its way back to the DC regardless. So I dont see why it couldnt be used for bales.
> 
> We take the bales off the pallet and load them in the trailers naked anyway so thats not really the issue.
> 
> Is it harder for guys on the sweeps docks to slip their forks under the bales on a CHEP pallet maybe?


I cant imagine it would be easier to use a regular pallet that has been broken to pieces over a chep pallet that should be able to handle the weight far better.
I know chep used to charge for all their pallets, and am assuming still do, so inventory was probably to make sure they are paying an accurate amount.


----------



## InboundDCguy

Luck said:


> Is it harder for guys on the sweeps docks to slip their forks under the bales on a CHEP pallet maybe?


On the contrary, it’s far easier.
Only logic I can come up with is since chep pallets are “team lift”, if only 1 person is building the bale at the store they shouldn’t be lifting a chep.


----------



## RWTM

InboundDCguy said:


> On the contrary, it’s far easier.
> Only logic I can come up with is since chep pallets are “team lift”, if only 1 person is building the bale at the store they shouldn’t be lifting a chep.


.


----------



## RWTM

.


----------



## RWTM

.


----------



## InboundDCguy

RWTM said:


> Use that concrete fire wall and don’t be afraid. Get the gas RC instead of a stand up. It works better. Those bales are heavier than the stand up hahaha


Nah, break too many bales open that way. Just set it sideways in front of the trailer you’re loading and lift 1 side and twist the pallet out til it slides off. Easier to slide your forks under it when it’s on the floor.


----------



## Gabrigawr

RWTM said:


> How does the Reach trucks PUT some of these pallets coming outta IB away? As soon as you lift the pallet it wants to break due to being overweight and improperly built. How do you get it 5 stories high. Bet it requires concentration and mad skillz.


Look at the data plate. It says how much a reach can lift based off pallet size and extension. Bales are nowhere near the weight of an RC. RCs are counterbalance equipment and weigh about 8 to 10k. They use the weight of the battery and the weight of the equipment to counter the weight of the item they are lifting. It does require some skill on the reach to get stuff up but the reaches are fully capable of lifting whatever IB brings in. There's nothing at Target that will make either of those equipments tip over.


----------



## WHS

Gabrigawr said:


> Look at the data plate. It says how much a reach can lift based off pallet size and extension. Bales are nowhere near the weight of an RC. RCs are counterbalance equipment and weigh about 8 to 10k. They use the weight of the battery and the weight of the equipment to counter the weight of the item they are lifting. It does require some skill on the reach to get stuff up but the reaches are fully capable of lifting whatever IB brings in. There's nothing at Target that will make either of those equipments tip over.


It is possible to tip them though extraordinary unlikely.  The concrete floors have some pretty nasty dips in them people don’t realize.  I’ve rocked my reach pretty hard just doing a quick turn in the wrong spot.  I’m sure with a heavy water pallet and an unlucky turn with it in the air it could happen.  But we’re talking million to one odds


----------



## Oops

InboundDCguy said:


> That’s how those things are built from the vendor. IB doesn’t build on anything other than regular pallets (or at least very rarely). Name brand PB comes on chep/peco pallets, but anything Target brand comes in on regular brown pallets.


Oh really? Did not know that. Good information. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Gabrigawr

WHS said:


> It is possible to tip them though extraordinary unlikely.  The concrete floors have some pretty nasty dips in them people don’t realize.  I’ve rocked my reach pretty hard just doing a quick turn in the wrong spot.  I’m sure with a heavy water pallet and an unlucky turn with it in the air it could happen.  But we’re talking million to one odds


Yea any equipment will tip or almost tip if making a quick sharp turn. Even a tugger which is a very small equipment. As long as the person driving the equipment isn't taking sharp turns at full speed there is a very low probability for that to happen especially if the load is low to the ground. Reaches are straddle type equipment so the outward feet help keep it balanced. Now when you start raising the forks thats where things become of an even higher odds of tipping since you start shifting the center of gravity of the equipment.


----------



## WHS

Gabrigawr said:


> Yea any equipment will tip or almost tip if making a quick sharp turn. Even a tugger which is a very small equipment. As long as the person driving the equipment isn't taking sharp turns at full speed there is a very low probability for that to happen especially if the load is low to the ground. Reaches are straddle type equipment so the outward feet help keep it balanced. Now when you start raising the forks thats where things become of an even higher odds of tipping since you start shifting the center of gravity of the equipment.


It doesn’t help some reach trucks are so much more reactive and touchy depending on whose worked on them over time

triples though.  I don’t care how safe they are.  My brain tells me I’m tipping on every slightly sharp turn


----------



## RWTM

WHS said:


> It doesn’t help some reach trucks are so much more reactive and touchy depending on whose worked on them over time
> 
> triples though.  I don’t care how safe they are.  My brain tells me I’m tipping on every slightly sharp turn


I found these huge tier racks hidden within the tier mountain on the 1 hunnid dock. It’s like 3 tiers in one. Why don’t you use them in WH?


----------



## Gabrigawr

WHS said:


> It doesn’t help some reach trucks are so much more reactive and touchy depending on whose worked on them over time
> 
> triples though.  I don’t care how safe they are.  My brain tells me I’m tipping on every slightly sharp turn


Oh yeah I've seen and felt the difference of each equipment. I've been training on stand ups since the beginning of 2006 so I've went through all the different iterations of steering. The best thing I tell people is to always start off slow and FEEL the equipment. You'll get a better understanding of how it drives when you do that.

I've never driven a triple but yeah there are times I see them driving and think they are going to tip.


----------



## RWTM

Gabrigawr said:


> Oh yeah I've seen and felt the difference of each equipment. I've been training on stand ups since the beginning of 2006 so I've went through all the different iterations of steering. The best thing I tell people is to always start off slow and FEEL the equipment. You'll get a better understanding of how it drives when you do that.
> 
> I've never driven a triple but yeah there are times I see them driving and think they are going to tip.


.


----------



## Ringwraith917

InboundDCguy said:


> chep pallets are “team lift”


 I've worked here for 17 years and I literally have never known this. I should have though it makes sense. Not once has any manager or co-workers stopped me and said "Hey you shouldn't be lifting that by yourself"


----------



## WHS

Ringwraith917 said:


> I've worked here for 17 years and I literally have never known this. I should have though it makes sense. Not once has any manager or co-workers stopped me and said "Hey you shouldn't be lifting that by yourself"


Chep pallets can weight up to 65lbs compared to our standard ones which are less than 1/3 that weight


----------



## RWTM

*RWTM knows where the good wood is at*


----------



## vendordontmesswithme

Ringwraith917 said:


> My store has been instructed NOT to use blue pallets for bales. Only "strong" brown pallets. Idk why. Also there was a store wide inventory of CHEP pallets required a week or two ago. Something is going on I assume it's to cut waste of wood since it has become more expensive


We don't get that many brown pallets for reverse logistics and sfs.  Not to mention pallets of softlines.  I let sfs have what they.  need first.  Sometimes when you use brown pallets for bales the weight makes it difficult to get the power jack underneath it.  I feel more comfortable with bales on the blue when I'm putting bales in the steel.  That is my personal safety concern.   
Did anyone have to do the survey of how many chep pallets were in your store?


----------



## BoxedIn

RWTM said:


> I found these huge tier racks hidden within the tier mountain on the 1 hunnid dock. It’s like 3 tiers in one. Why don’t you use them in WH?


Yeah, I saw some bigger ones stashed down in PIPO land. Brand new ones that are noticeably wider. Someday they will get put into use I guess. Just like we have some slips for the new RCs but they have been sitting unused in the back of our building for over half a year now.


----------



## Luck

BoxedIn said:


> Yeah, I saw some bigger ones stashed down in PIPO land. Brand new ones that are noticeably wider. Someday they will get put into use I guess. Just like we have some slips for the new RCs but they have been sitting unused in the back of our building for over half a year now.


My DC too (the slip attachments). 
Maybe ther ordered versions incompatible with our current RC models 😁


----------



## RWTM

Dcnewb4now said:


> It is a long trip from vender to store. Off trailer, put in location, picked from location, gpm’ed to the trailer, shipped to store.


.


----------



## RWTM

InboundDCguy said:


> Blue = CHEP
> Red = PECO
> Black plastic = iGPS
> They’re just “higher end” pallet companies. Different producers have contracts with 1 of the 3 (ie. P&G = CHEP, Kraft = PECO) and every time the pallet goes through it’s cycle it gets returned to the pallet company. They then inspect the pallets and make any repairs before it gets used again.


I left a variety of pack of good wood and a note in front of door 102 just for an example. I lead by example and also retain that way. I pre X rubber banded it for you. It’s great to see some great minds thinking alike. If it were me I would use the black plastic every time. I guess it’s a quality thing.


----------



## RWTM

WHS said:


> It doesn’t help some reach trucks are so much more reactive and touchy depending on whose worked on them over time
> 
> triples though.  I don’t care how safe they are.  My brain tells me I’m tipping on every slightly sharp turn


Triples can flip when taking a sharp FAST turn. Lean into the turn naturally. Know how to brake / plug properly.


----------



## InboundDCguy

Ringwraith917 said:


> I've worked here for 17 years and I literally have never known this. I should have though it makes sense. Not once has any manager or co-workers stopped me and said "Hey you shouldn't be lifting that by yourself"


I never had an issue with throwing them around but I’m guessing someone threw their back out or dropped one on their foot a few years ago so they started cracking down on it in my DC. Most OMs don’t know/care, but SOMs+ will be on your ass if they see it.


----------



## RWTM

InboundDCguy said:


> I never had an issue with throwing them around but I’m guessing someone threw their back out or dropped one on their foot a few years ago so they started cracking down on it in my DC. Most OMs don’t know/care, but SOMs+ will be on your ass if they see it.


Commit _every_ time


----------



## FrankM0421

RWTM said:


> Triples can flip when taking a sharp FAST turn. Lean into the turn naturally. Know how to brake / plug properly.



This is not true. Triples won't let you make a high speed turn as they drop down to their turning speed when you turn the wheel a certain degree off center.  Them set to 9mph and you force a sharp high speed turn the drive wheel will lose traction and you will slide and slow down for a moment until gaining back traction and turning at their set turning speed.  Get on a triple and when in a safe area get up to speed throw the wheel trying to make it spin around by itself.  The faster you try and turn a triple the less it actually turns. You might fling the wheel and it does 3 rotations but you'll barely be turning.


----------



## Hal

FrankM0421 said:


> This is not true. Triples won't let you make a high speed turn as they drop down to their turning speed when you turn the wheel a certain degree off center.  Them set to 9mph and you force a sharp high speed turn the drive wheel will lose traction and you will slide and slow down for a moment until gaining back traction and turning at their set turning speed.  Get on a triple and when in a safe area get up to speed throw the wheel trying to make it spin around by itself.  The faster you try and turn a triple the less it actually turns. You might fling the wheel and it does 3 rotations but you'll barely be turning.


Depends on which brand. Some buildings have Yale some have Crown. The old crowns did NOT slow down.


----------



## FrankM0421

Hal said:


> Depends on which brand. Some buildings have Yale some have Crown. The old crowns did NOT slow down.



Very good point.  I'm talking about the Yale's we use at my DC.


----------



## WHS

Hal said:


> Depends on which brand. Some buildings have Yale some have Crown. The old crowns did NOT slow down.


We have like 1 old crown triple.  It bounces and you can take ridiculously high speed turns.  We all avoid it because it feels very Final Destinationy


----------



## Hal

WHS said:


> We have like 1 old crown triple.  It bounces and you can take ridiculously high speed turns.  We all avoid it because it feels very Final Destinationy


I loved the crowns. I've driven both and the yales feel cheap and plastic-y. The Yale order pickers were the only ones I preferred.


----------



## RWTM

WHS said:


> We have like 1 old crown triple.  It bounces and you can take ridiculously high speed turns.  We all avoid it because it feels very Final Destinationy


Cruisin down the wing in my PRT 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




The suped up one. Have you had a double pallet rider shake because it drove so fast 💨 We use it til the rims fall off​


----------



## RWTM

WHS said:


> We have like 1 old crown triple.  It bounces and you can take ridiculously high speed turns.  We all avoid it because it feels very Final Destinationy



.


----------



## WHS

RWTM said:


> The triple that has the little back support is mine and 100 docks when they return. Plus what happened to TR1? And 2… ENF got a chop shop going on cuz I see different parts everywhere. These trailer doors on row Q need to be fixed asap. Rookie QC’s. Gas up the carts boys and girls let’s get to work. I will need a orange vest for 90. I got a full bag of zip ties. I got quality PPE. I don’t wear air pods I wear ear plugs and always plug. I don’t have time. How come no one tests power equipment the right way anymore? Some of the equipment is out of the safety threshold. 6ft brake 8 ft plug. Have no fear I’m experienced. I want slack permissions along with Jetson. Let me drive A sort today. We will have zero downtime. Splunk and Total converting production are not the same. Substract how may rejects. Is the reject alarms and sensors calibrated or does someone know someone else creditials?


Are you having a mental breakdown


----------



## WHS

Hal said:


> I loved the crowns. I've driven both and the yales feel cheap and plastic-y. The Yale order pickers were the only ones I preferred.


Really?  Our Yale order pickers were terrifying.  They had like no safety features.  Wouldn’t slow down when up in the air like the Crowns did.  But to fair I’m kind of biased against Yale.  Their reach trucks were atrocious,  they were so jerky.  The RCs were nice but I’ve only drove them maybe once before our warehouse got rid of them


----------



## Dcnewb4now

WHS said:


> Really?  Our Yale order pickers were terrifying.  They had like no safety features.  Wouldn’t slow down when up in the air like the Crowns did.  But to fair I’m kind of biased against Yale.  Their reach trucks were atrocious,  they were so jerky.  The RCs were nice but I’ve only drove them maybe once before our warehouse got rid of them


We had rented yales a couple years ago. They told us no special training was needed to operate them. That was a joke.


----------



## WHS

Hal said:


> I loved the crowns. I've driven both and the yales feel cheap and plastic-y. The Yale order pickers were the only ones I preferred.


Meant to say out of all the crown triples we have one is old.  We discontinued our Yale equipment years ago.  The Yale OPs were nice once you got used to them.  At the time we still had some of the absolutely ancient Crown OPs.  The kind with chains in the front like a reach truck.  The Yales were absolutely preferable to those monstrosities


----------



## Hal

WRTM said:


> They should be using them.


Did you just switch the letters around in your name and reply to yourself?


----------



## aifbeewert

Hal said:


> Did you just switch the letters around in your name and reply to yourself?



He made a new account because his other one is banned. Lol.


----------



## commiecorvus

aifbeewert said:


> He made a new account because his other one is banned. Lol.



It's not banned.
It was slowed down so he wouldn't post so fast.


----------



## Hal

commiecorvus said:


> It's not banned.
> It was slowed down so he wouldn't post so fast.


Don't worry. He'll just spam my inbox instead.


----------



## SilentCrow

Unloading I’ve seen some horrible trucks. I would say the quality of the trailer loads have dwindled over the years. Feedback form doesn’t really do anything anymore either as far as I could tell. I remember I kept getting trailers that in all honestly was inhumane to unload. Sent feedback and it seemed like all I did was make the DC mad and they started sending me even worse trucks lol.

I don’t blame outbound 100%. I think Target needs to invest in their distribution more and figure out ways to eliminate the way trailers arrive and are unloaded. For a company that champions safety it’s hilarious seeing how they never mention how truly unsafe unload is.
I know they been piloting different methods though. Remember seeing the “pod” system and others. I hope they figure out something.


----------



## Luck

SilentCrow said:


> Unloading I’ve seen some horrible trucks. I would say the quality of the trailer loads have dwindled over the years. Feedback form doesn’t really do anything anymore either as far as I could tell. I remember I kept getting trailers that in all honestly was inhumane to unload. Sent feedback and it seemed like all I did was make the DC mad and they started sending me even worse trucks lol.
> 
> I don’t blame outboard 100%. I think Target needs to invest in their distribution more and figure out ways to eliminate the way trailers arrive and are unloaded. For a company that champions safety it’s hilarious seeing how they never mention how truly unsafe unload is.
> I know they been piloting different methods though. Remember seeing the “pod” system and others. I hope they figure out something.


Feedback form is taken seriously if it is filled out right. Big keyword if 😁

"Would you like to scan a bardcode?"
_"No"_
"Would you like to take a photo?"
_"No"_
"Please state your problem?"
_"The pallet tipped over this is the third time this month this is really dangerous the DC needs to address it."_

We cant do anything with that! Haha. 

I think a big part of the reason load quality has gotten worse is the smaller cube. These days most trailers are closing before they are truly full and empty space means space for boxes to move around in transit. 

Also the market pantry water PIPO might as well not have any shrink wrap at this point they are so bad. You can practically tip the pallet over by hand let alone it surviving the semi taking a hard turn. But if they want us to seperate the PIPO and not fill around it with cartons there isnt much that can be done beside maybe starting to use the air cushions our vendors send with some PIPO.


----------

